# Off-Topic forums keep dissapearing...



## Mastodon (Feb 15, 2006)

This belong in off topic...but since had dissapeared...again.

This seems to happen to me alot...at first I thought it was my browser, tried it in IE, no go. It happens to me at home and school, the link to the off topic forums will just not be there.

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 15, 2006)

Only when I'm not signed in, otherwise it seems to be there the whole time.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> This belong in off topic...but since had dissapeared...again.
> 
> This seems to happen to me alot...at first I thought it was my browser, tried it in IE, no go. It happens to me at home and school, the link to the off topic forums will just not be there.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?



This doesn't belong in off topic. 



The forum description for Site Information said:


> Updates, additions & otherwise. *If you have problems/suggestions, this is the place as well.*



Moved to the correct forum. Please don't use the general music forums to post site issues. 

Guests cannot see Off-Topic. If you don't see the link, then you aren't logged in. Clear your cookies, check your browser settings, make sure the "remember me" box is checked. If that doesn't work, get a browser that doesn't suck. 

The reason for this is, as I said in the other thread, so that search engine spiders don't catalog non-music related content.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> This doesn't belong in off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slick, very slick. Only an internet genius such as yourself could've come up with that one


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> This doesn't belong in off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks, it's because I don't always bother to log in, I have it set to remember my username but not my password so I don't bother all the time.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

That's why.


----------

